# Ceramic cCell coil



## franshorn (13/7/17)

So I been using a Vaporesso Ceramic cCell Coil Kanthal 0.6ohm the last week or so. 

I sometimes finds that it spits a bit, and also there is almost like a blackish liquid in the mouth piece. 

If I stick a tissue into the airpipe with the mouth piece removed, the liquid is quite darkish, almost ashey colour. 
Does this mean the coil is gone, or is this the "self-cleaning" of the coil. 

Vaping at about 25watts, 60/40 VG/PG 3mg juice. The juice is clear, so that's why I find the dark juice inside the airpipe quite concerning. 

Still a newbie to all this..


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/7/17)

Ive used these coils in the past and also noticed this. The spitback is due to flooding or too much juice being absorbed, try turning up the wattage till it vaporizers the extra juice. 

As for the black residue its probably ceramic dust collecting at the top. Im not sure if this is healthy even tho they claim its fine but the thought of ceramic particles entering my lungs does worry me. 

What tank are you using?


----------



## Stosta (13/7/17)

franshorn said:


> So I been using a Vaporesso Ceramic cCell Coil Kanthal 0.6ohm the last week or so.
> 
> I sometimes finds that it spits a bit, and also there is almost like a blackish liquid in the mouth piece.
> 
> ...


That is a bit strange if the juice you're using is clear @franshorn , but if the flavour is still good then personally I wouldn't worry about it too much. I always get liquid inside the drip tip, but have never thought to check if it's dark with a light juice. I think if there was anything bad going on inside there you would definitely taste it.


----------



## franshorn (13/7/17)

@Bear_Vapes I am using Melo 3 mini. 

Decided to ditch the cCell shortly after posting this. Installed a 0.5ohm normal EC Coil as this is all I had other than the 0.3 that the tank came with. 

Still new to all this stuff. haha 

Will see how it goes and maybe try another cCell coil in the future


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/7/17)

franshorn said:


> @Bear_Vapes I am using Melo 3 mini.
> 
> Decided to ditch the cCell shortly after posting this. Installed a 0.5ohm normal EC Coil as this is all I had other than the 0.3 that the tank came with.
> 
> ...


Those perform very good im the melo 3 but that ceramic dust is what stopped me from using them. Anyways I would suggest using the 0.18 stainless steel ec coils they have great flavour and vapour


----------



## franshorn (13/7/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Those perform very good im the melo 3 but that ceramic dust is what stopped me from using them. Anyways I would suggest using the 0.18 stainless steel ec coils they have great flavour and vapour


Thanks, but dont want to go that low on ohms yet. Only been off the stinkies for 3 weeks, so 0.5ohm withthe airflow closed gives me a nice heavy drag

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Those perform very good im the melo 3 but that ceramic dust is what stopped me from using them. Anyways I would suggest using the 0.18 stainless steel ec coils they have great flavour and vapour


60VG juices may be a bit thin for the 0.18 ECL coils, they're better suited to 70vg and higher. I found the 0.3 EC coils to be the most effective all rounder.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (14/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> 60VG juices may be a bit thin for the 0.18 ECL coils, they're better suited to 70vg and higher. I found the 0.3 EC coils to be the most effective all rounder.


Thats true but if you use the 0.3 than you have to use 60vg or less or you get dry hits. I have tried the 0.3 ecl stainless steel they are the same as the 0.18 with large wicks holes so maybe go for that if you feel 0.18 is too low


----------



## aktorsyl (14/7/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thats true but if you use the 0.3 than you have to use 60vg or less or you get dry hits. I have tried the 0.3 ecl stainless steel they are the same as the 0.18 with large wicks holes so maybe go for that if you feel 0.18 is too low


I dunno hey, I used the 0.3's with 70vg just fine. Even used it with 80vg when I felt daring

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (14/7/17)

Best thing you could've done, those ceramic coils are the biggest pcs of sh1t it's ever been my displeasure to use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

The ceramic coils get a bad rap because in the beginning days there were good ones and bad ones and really KAK ones. The good ones were really great and those were the cCell coils from Vaporesso. Some of the cCells with the red O-Ring were great and others were really KAK and they varied from batch to batch. Then came the black O-Ring cCells and those were by in large outstanding... they were quite hard to get so when they did get into stock at a Vendor they went fast. I still have stock because I still rate the Melo III 2ml tank with a black O-Ring cCell as one of the best vapes in it's time!

Also there were horse crap stories about ceramic dust which were put out by the anti ceramic brigade because they feared losing market share... and along with the inconsistency (and all the crap attempts by other coil makers) of the ceramic coils the ceramic coils lost favour... it was a great pity because I still think ceramic coils produce some of the purest flavour around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (14/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The ceramic coils get a bad rap because in the beginning days there were good ones and bad ones and really KAK ones. The good ones were really great and those were the cCell coils from Vaporesso. Some of the cCells with the red O-Ring were great and others were really KAK and they varied from batch to batch. Then came the black O-Ring cCells and those were by in large outstanding... they were quite hard to get so when they did get into stock at a Vendor they went fast. I still have stock because I still rate the Melo III 2ml tank with a black O-Ring cCell as one of the best vapes in it's time!
> 
> Also there were horse crap stories about ceramic dust which were put out by the anti ceramic brigade because they feared losing market share... and along with the inconsistency (and all the crap attempts by other coil makers) of the ceramic coils the ceramic coils lost favour... it was a great pity because I still think ceramic coils produce some of the purest flavour around.
> 
> ...



It will be interesting to see what vaporesso has now achieved ( or failed to ) with the new NRG tank they are launching, seeing as it comes with a new ceramic coil called the GT CCCELL...

Lets hope they got it all perfect??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (14/7/17)

I still use the cCell ceramics in the Melo III tanks 2 & 4 ml versions. 
At the moment I am using a EUC ceramic in the 4ml Melo III tank - going like a Boeing.

DaveH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

DaveH said:


> I still use the cCell ceramics in the Melo III tanks 2 & 4 ml versions.
> At the moment I am using a EUC ceramic in the 4ml Melo III tank - going like a Boeing.



I'm testing the ECU coils in one of my Billet Box's... bit disappointing to be honest... I was hoping for more. When I tested them when they first came out in the EUC Tank they were awesome... maybe I've just got used to fantastic flavour from my Exocet's, Skyline's and Reapers.


----------



## DaveH (14/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm testing the ECU coils in one of my Billet Box's... bit disappointing to be honest... I was hoping for more. When I tested them when they first came out in the EUC Tank they were awesome... maybe I've just got used to fantastic flavour from my Exocet's, Skyline's and Reapers.



The problem is the bar keeps on getting higher.

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

DaveH said:


> The problem is the bar keeps on getting higher.



Yip @DaveH that is so very true!


----------



## DaveH (14/7/17)

@Rob Fisher
Also Rob, I'm strictly MTL currently vaping at 17.5watts. I can't detect any difference between the cCell and the EUC coils.
Both coils are 0.5 ohms one is in a MeloIII 2ml and one in a MeloIII 4ml tank both brand new yesterday.
I need to see how they compare with usage.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

I also think ones impression of a coil can be influenced by what juice you are vaping.

I also did try the vaporesso ccell ceramic on the melo 3 mini (2ml) version and got great flavour with fruity menthols. But when i tried a tobacco in there to to see how it would go it wasnt great. Then again my comparison for tobaccoes in MTL mode is the RM2 (bf dripper) and i doubt any commercial coil can top that for my vaping style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

